# GSG Offers Roland DisplayStudio� Software And Media Player



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*GSG Offers Roland DisplayStudio™ Software And Media Player*

The Roland DisplayStudio™ software and media player, available from GSG, makes it easy to offer customers dynamic digital signage. The award-winning software lets you convert existing print graphics files to static or animated digital displays; easily create, modify, and schedule playlists; and showcase your digital signs on any commercial display or video projector. 

All content is uploaded using an intuitive drag-and-drop interface (layout templates for a variety of digital sign types further facilitate incorporating images you already have). It then can be scheduled by date, time, frequency and length using the planning module. 

The playlist is then published on the desired screen or screens. It can be updated online from your Windows or Mac platform or by the customer using a computer connected to DisplayStudio.

DisplayStudio supports a wide variety of digital file formats, including .mov, .wmv, .jpeg, .ppt, .swf, .pdf, and .mp4. It also can be connected to the Internet to present live content streams from websites, video surveillance footage and television stations with all content saved as playlists. 

The kit includes easy-to-use software, a powerful digital media player, mounting hardware, an HDMI cable and a commercial-grade LCD monitor in your choice of sizes. It is backed by a three-year trouble-free warranty from the manufacturer. 

Roland DisplayStudio was the winner of the Viscom Best of 2014 Award for innovative software.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

